# M&P Shampoo bar?



## Katie-Mae (Feb 12, 2013)

HI I am making a gift basket for my husband for V-day and was wondering if anyone had a melt and pour shampoo bar recipe or if there is even a such thing? I assume there is since my base says shampoo and shave base but I have yet to find one anywhere.
 I made him a shave kit and 2 bars of soap and just need the shampoo bar
to finish it up.:smile:


----------



## Genny (Feb 13, 2013)

Well technically all soaps could be used as shampoo.  Whether or not it would feel good afterwards on someone's hair is a different story.  
I've never found an MP base that I thought felt good on my hair.  Up until recently I had never found a CP base that felt good on my hair.  A lot soaps will make a users hair feel stringy & oily or dry & crunchy.

There's not really anything you could add to a MP base to make it more like a shampoo bar.  I see recipes all the time that say to add castor oil to MP and it will make it a shampoo bar.  I've done it, all it really does is make your hair feel sticky & oily.  Most of the oils, like castor oil, need to saponify for them to be useful in that way.

Instead of a shampoo bar, how about some bath salts?  bath bombs? Or a lotion bar?


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is a site with a recipe using melt & pour for a solid pet shampoo.  I am not trying to insult anyone, but just thought you could get an idea of how to make a shampoo bar from this recipe:

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_dog_shampoo_.htm


----------



## HaveAHeartRescue (Feb 13, 2013)

What does the castor oil add to the ingredients?  Is it needed, cleanse, moisturize?  Curious as I have a lot of dogs and would be interested in doing it.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 13, 2013)

Call the craft stores, there are m&p shampoo based. If you can't find one call to the barbershops and salons in your area and see if you can find Woody's Meat & Potatos bar - it's a three in one tat can be used for shampoo bar.


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2013)

HaveAHeartRescue said:


> What does the castor oil add to the ingredients?  Is it needed, cleanse, moisturize?  Curious as I have a lot of dogs and would be interested in doing it.


Sorry, I just seem to keep hitting the edit button instead of the quote button, that is the reason is says edited by me:crazy:

I don't really know why it is added with melt & pour unless it acts as an humectant.  Here is a link with some info. on Castor Oil and skin and hair care.  I can't vouch for the information though.

http://skinverse.com/castor-oils-many-uses-for-beautiful-skin-and-hair.html


----------

